# Mountainbike auf Mallorca oder NIE wieder Hürzeler



## heinzi59 (22. Oktober 2008)

Mountainbike auf Mallorca oder Nie wieder Hürzeler

Wir, ein Arbeitskollege mit seiner Frau meine Freundin und ich buchten im Oktober das Hotel Esperanza in Alcudia / Playa de Muro. Unsere Absicht war ein paar Tage mit dem Mountainbike und ein paar Tage mit dem Rennrad die Insel zu erkunden. Wir machten uns, nachdem wir im Hotel eingecheckt hatten, auf den Weg um die in unmittelbarer Nähe liegende Rad-Mietstation von Hürzeler aufzusuchen. Als wir dort ankamen und unseren Wunsch äußerten, ein paar Tage MTB und den Rest auf dem Rennrad verbringen zu wollen, mussten wir erstmal feststellen, dass das Personal das sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dort in der Mietstation von Hürzeler befand, eine Frechheit ohne Worte ist. Nebenbei gesagt, hat sich diese Person als Vermieterchef bezeichnet. Uns wurde nicht nur in einem sehr arroganten, sondern auch in einem so was von rüden Ton klar gemacht, dass das nicht ginge und übrigens, wäre es hier zum Mountainbiken völlig sinnlos. Wir sollen Rennräder mieten und Spaß haben, oder ein Auto. Das letztere würde es an jeder Ecke zum mieten geben. Wir waren bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch gerne bereit, etwas mehr zu bezahlen, aber das interessierte den Vermieterchef sowas von gar nicht. Uns wurde es einfach zu viel und genug an Frechheit, dass wir ziemlich genervt und enttäuscht von unvollendeten Tatsachen die Station verließen. In unserem Hotel fragten wir dann nach einer weiteren Möglichkeit Räder in der Nähe zu mieten. Die freundliche Dame an der Rezeption schickte uns in das Nachbarörtchen Can Pikafort. Dort angekommen staunten wir nicht schlecht, das ist ja wieder eine Mietstation von Hürzeler. Tief Luft geholt versuchten wir nun hier unser Glück und begaben uns in den Laden. Der erste Eindruck war viel positiver als der in der ersten Mietstation. Als wir dort uns ein wenig umhörten und umschauten, sahen wir dass auf einer Infowand und selbst im eigenen Katalog ab Can Pikafort von der Firma Hürzeler Mountainbiketouren angeboten werden. Wir erkundigten uns bei einem jungen Mann, leider ziemlich stark nach Rauch riechend, darüber, (keine Ahnung ob das der Vermieterchef war) und er erzählte uns, dass Mountainbiketouren nur im Frühjahr angeboten werden. Im Herbst wäre kein Interesse dafür. Wir waren auch dort nicht so glücklich und stapften erstmal wieder aus dem Laden raus. Völlig ratlos liefen wir zurück in Richtung unseres Hotels. Haben wir doch so viel positives von der Insel gelesen, gehört von Hürzeler usw. An einem Kreisel sahen wir allerdings ein riesen Banner von einem weiteren Anbieter. Easy Tour. Super, gleich in den Laden gelaufen und unser Anliegen schon etwas schüchtern mitgeteilt. Dort wurde uns sehr freundlich mitgeteilt dass sie keine Miet-Mountainbikes im Programm haben. Wir liefen also zurück in unser Hotel. Mittlerweile war es kurz vor 12.00 Uhr. Irgendwie verbrachten wir alle vier den Tag mit wenig optimismus irgendwann nochmal hier auf Mallorca auf einem Mountainbike zu sitzen. Bis.,ja bis wir Abends eine Frau kennengelernt haben die uns von tollen Mountainbiketouren erzählte die Sie hier unternimmt. Wir wurden sehr hellhörig und lauschten ganz gespannt was Sie alles so berichtete von den Touren. Von einem ganz tollen Laden, toller Guide, super Touren, tolle Bikes von Scott usw. erzählte Sie. Nach ihren Erzählungen zu urteilen, war das tollste und interessanteste der Guide. ;-)) Wir verabredeten uns also mit Ihr und liefen am nächsten Morgen zu Ihrem Super-Guide! Wir waren auf alles gefasst nach dem gestrigen Tag. Als wir dort angekommen sind, mussten wir feststellen dass Sie uns nicht zuviel erzählt hat. Der Laden war sehr schön, die Bikes die dort standen waren alle in einem super Zustand und alle blitzblank. Der Super-Guide lächelte uns mit einem breiten Grinsen an und begrüßte uns sehr freundlich. Wir waren total überrascht. Er fragte uns nach unserem Anliegen und schwuppsso schnell konnten wir gar nicht schauenwaren die Mountainbikes für uns fertig. Sogar die Dämpfer wurden auf das jeweilige Gewicht des Fahrers eingestellt. Der Auslösemoment des Klickpedals wurde überprüft, usw. Dann ging es kurze Zeit später auf eine geführte Biketour mit unserem Super-Guide, der sich Didi nennt und der Inhaber dieses Ladens ist. Was wir dann die restlichen Urlaubstage erleben durften haben wir nach dem ersten Tag nicht mehr für möglich gehalten. Es war SUPER! Wir hatten eine Menge Spaß und haben die Insel Mallorca so richtig kennen gelernt. Die Touren waren von leicht bis anspruchsvoll und Didi verstand es die richtige Auswahl zu finden. Da es uns dann so gut auf dem Bike gefallen hat, haben wir es dann auch gelassen auf Rennräder umzusteigen. Das wäre zwar bei Didi überhaupt kein Problem gewesen, wenn wir das so wünschten. Alles in allem erlebten wir einen ganz tollen Urlaub auf dem Bike mit sehr viel Abwechslung. Gewundert hat uns allerdings noch, dass Didi einige Jahre bei Hürzeler gearbeitet und dort Mountainbiketouren angeboten hat und Ihn bei seinem alten Arbeitgeber so gar keiner kannte. Ja sogar vom Mountainbiken uns abgeraten wurde, obwohl Hürzeler ja nur im Frühjahr MTB-Touren anbietet. Wir denken dass sich etwas Neid bei den ehemaligen Kollegen breit gemacht. Komischerweise hat Didi als wir Ihm die Geschichte erzählt haben, seinen ehemaligen Arbeitgeber und Kollegen sogar noch in Schutz genommen. Wir sind zur Kenntnis gekommen dass nicht die Größe eines Unternehmens ausschlaggebend ist, sondern was für Menschen dort arbeiten. Wir wünschen Didi alles Gute und werden bestimmt wiederkommen.
PS: unter www.coastadventure.net findet Ihr das Programm von Didi


----------



## annette67 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Karlheinz,
hast ja deine Drohung war gemacht und ein umfassenden Bericht verfasst von eurer Reise. Habe mich auch bei MTB News angemeldet und hier kann man ganz tolle Informationen finden.  Vielleicht trifft man sich mal wieder. Wie wärs kommendes Jahr bei einem Bikecamp mit Didi?? Übrigens: Ich habe nicht so übertrieben von Didi geschwärmt wie Du das in deinem Bericht rüber bringst. Fand Ihn halt sehr nett. Gruss an Gitta und die anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (23. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das denn für ein Buchstabengrab? Es gibt so merkwürdige Teile, nennen sich Bücher, würde ich mal reingucken. Die Autoren verwenden da Absätze etc., um das Lesen zu vereinfachen und das Anliegen des Autors erkennbar zu machen.


----------



## spudi (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich konnte den Beitrag gut lesen.
Vielleicht solltest Du Dir diese sogenannten "Bücher" mal vornehmen, um Dich an lange Texte zugewöhnen...

Danke für den Bericht Karlheinz! Werde ich mir für den nächsten Urlaub auf Mallorca auf jeden Fall merken.

Spudi


----------



## Eigerbiker (23. Oktober 2008)

Also ich war im Frühjahr in Can Picafort und kann über Hürzeler nur Positives berichten. 
Schade dass du da weniger Glück hattest aber vielleicht warst du auch etwas schlecht vorbereitet (informiert). 
Bikes werden nur in 2 Stationen angeboten und geführte Touren nur vom 09.03.-23.05.08 (lt. Hürzeler-Katalog ´08).  
Dies ändert natürlich nichts an unfreundlichem Personal. Aber da hab ich auch nur das Gegenteil erlebt! 

Grüße, 
Eigerbiker


----------



## heinzi59 (23. Oktober 2008)

Ja das müssen wir uns ankreiden lassen dass wir uns zu wenig oder gar nicht vorher informiert haben was vor Ort möglich ist. Vielleicht war die schlechte Laune auch nur ein Ausrutscher vom Hürzeler Personal. Die Saison ist ja schliesslich lang. Wir hatten auf jedenfall noch eine gute Zeit auf Mallorca und das ist ja das Wichtigste. Schöne Grüße an alle.


----------



## alex75 (24. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Buchstabengrab? Es gibt so merkwürdige Teile, nennen sich Bücher, würde ich mal reingucken. Die Autoren verwenden da Absätze etc., um das Lesen zu vereinfachen und das Anliegen des Autors erkennbar zu machen.


Und ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn sich jemand anscheinend nur anmeldet, um irgendein Produkt schlechtzumachen bzw. für irgendein anderes Produkt Werbung zu machen....


----------



## fritzbox (24. Oktober 2008)

alex75 schrieb:


> Und ich bin immer skeptisch, wenn sich jemand anscheinend nur anmeldet, um irgendein Produkt schlechtzumachen bzw. für irgendein anderes Produkt Werbung zu machen....



Geht mir genauso


----------



## downgrade (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich war noch nicht auf Mallorca: Aber warum postet Ihr hier dann???

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Dentabiker (24. Oktober 2008)

interessantes thema in der überschrift,
aber zum lesen eine zumutung.
mit war es nach ein paar zeilen zu blöd. 

dentabiker


----------



## flocu (25. Oktober 2008)

Um nochmal zu unterstreichen was schon gesagt wurde:
Bitte das nächste Mal mit Absätzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (25. Oktober 2008)

Dentabiker schrieb:


> interessantes thema in der überschrift,
> aber zum lesen eine zumutung.
> mit war es nach ein paar zeilen zu blöd.



Hast nichts verpasst! Ich habe mich durchgequält und auf die eigentliche Katastrophe in der Story vergebens gewartet.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Oktober 2008)

Pauschalisieren würde ich da auch nicht contra Hürzeler. Habe mir im September auch ein Rennrad von dem Didi (www.coastadventure.net) über meinen Veranstalter ausgeliehen....wurde direkt zum Hotel geliefert. Soweit klasse.

Aber: der Auslieferungszustand war nicht besonders gut....keine Luft auf Reifen..keine Pumpe.... keine Sattelhöhenanpassung..alles musste man selber organisieren und musste auf Drängen angefordert werden. Service 5.

Preis war jetzt für 3 Tage 60...also auch nicht besonders günstig.

Obs beim Hürzeler oder Diana-bikes usw. besser ist weiß ich nicht...hab von Hürzeler nur gehört, daß er mittlerweile etwas großk+tzig ist.

Beim nächsten Mal nehme ich mein eigenes Bike mit und plane meine Touren selber.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Oktober 2008)

spudi schrieb:


> Also ich konnte den Beitrag gut lesen.
> 
> Spudi



Seit wann können Fische lesen?


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Oktober 2008)

heinzi59 schrieb:


> Wir erkundigten uns bei einem jungen Mann, leider ziemlich stark nach Rauch riechend...


Spätestens hier sollte man zu lesen aufhören!

Kriegste wenigstens Provision?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Oktober 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Seit wann können Fische lesen?



Nanana Sonntagskind, nix gegen Fische aber ich geb Dir recht. Der Beitrag ganz oben stinkt nach Futterneid.


----------



## Freistiler (29. Oktober 2008)

Wofür ist dieser Thread nochmal gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (18. November 2008)

Mallorca ist schön...


----------



## alexar (3. Februar 2013)

heinzi59 schrieb:


> Mountainbike auf Mallorca oder Nie wieder Hürzeler
> 
> Wir, ein Arbeitskollege mit seiner Frau meine Freundin und ich buchten im Oktober das Hotel Esperanza in Alcudia / Playa de Muro. Unsere Absicht war ein paar Tage mit dem Mountainbike und ein paar Tage mit dem Rennrad die Insel zu erkunden. Wir machten uns, nachdem wir im Hotel eingecheckt hatten, auf den Weg um die in unmittelbarer Nähe liegende Rad-Mietstation von Hürzeler aufzusuchen. Als wir dort ankamen und unseren Wunsch äußerten, ein paar Tage MTB und den Rest auf dem Rennrad verbringen zu wollen, mussten wir erstmal feststellen, dass das Personal das sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dort in der Mietstation von Hürzeler befand, eine Frechheit ohne Worte ist. Nebenbei gesagt, hat sich diese Person als Vermieterchef bezeichnet. Uns wurde nicht nur in einem sehr arroganten, sondern auch in einem so was von rüden Ton klar gemacht, dass das nicht ginge und übrigens, wäre es hier zum Mountainbiken völlig sinnlos. Wir sollen Rennräder mieten und Spaß haben, oder ein Auto. Das letztere würde es an jeder Ecke zum mieten geben. Wir waren bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch gerne bereit, etwas mehr zu bezahlen, aber das interessierte den Vermieterchef sowas von gar nicht. Uns wurde es einfach zu viel und genug an Frechheit, dass wir ziemlich genervt und enttäuscht von unvollendeten Tatsachen die Station verließen. In unserem Hotel fragten wir dann nach einer weiteren Möglichkeit Räder in der Nähe zu mieten. Die freundliche Dame an der Rezeption schickte uns in das Nachbarörtchen Can Pikafort. Dort angekommen staunten wir nicht schlecht, das ist ja wieder eine Mietstation von Hürzeler. Tief Luft geholt versuchten wir nun hier unser Glück und begaben uns in den Laden. Der erste Eindruck war viel positiver als der in der ersten Mietstation. Als wir dort uns ein wenig umhörten und umschauten, sahen wir dass auf einer Infowand und selbst im eigenen Katalog ab Can Pikafort von der Firma Hürzeler Mountainbiketouren angeboten werden. Wir erkundigten uns bei einem jungen Mann, leider ziemlich stark nach Rauch riechend, darüber, (keine Ahnung ob das der Vermieterchef war) und er erzählte uns, dass Mountainbiketouren nur im Frühjahr angeboten werden. Im Herbst wäre kein Interesse dafür. Wir waren auch dort nicht so glücklich und stapften erstmal wieder aus dem Laden raus. Völlig ratlos liefen wir zurück in Richtung unseres Hotels. Haben wir doch so viel positives von der Insel gelesen, gehört von Hürzeler usw. An einem Kreisel sahen wir allerdings ein riesen Banner von einem weiteren Anbieter. Easy Tour. Super, gleich in den Laden gelaufen und unser Anliegen schon etwas schüchtern mitgeteilt. Dort wurde uns sehr freundlich mitgeteilt dass sie keine Miet-Mountainbikes im Programm haben. Wir liefen also zurück in unser Hotel. Mittlerweile war es kurz vor 12.00 Uhr. Irgendwie verbrachten wir alle vier den Tag mit wenig optimismus irgendwann nochmal hier auf Mallorca auf einem Mountainbike zu sitzen. Bis.,ja bis wir Abends eine Frau kennengelernt haben die uns von tollen Mountainbiketouren erzählte die Sie hier unternimmt. Wir wurden sehr hellhörig und lauschten ganz gespannt was Sie alles so berichtete von den Touren. Von einem ganz tollen Laden, toller Guide, super Touren, tolle Bikes von Scott usw. erzählte Sie. Nach ihren Erzählungen zu urteilen, war das tollste und interessanteste der Guide. ;-)) Wir verabredeten uns also mit Ihr und liefen am nächsten Morgen zu Ihrem Super-Guide! Wir waren auf alles gefasst nach dem gestrigen Tag. Als wir dort angekommen sind, mussten wir feststellen dass Sie uns nicht zuviel erzählt hat. Der Laden war sehr schön, die Bikes die dort standen waren alle in einem super Zustand und alle blitzblank. Der Super-Guide lächelte uns mit einem breiten Grinsen an und begrüßte uns sehr freundlich. Wir waren total überrascht. Er fragte uns nach unserem Anliegen und schwuppsso schnell konnten wir gar nicht schauenwaren die Mountainbikes für uns fertig. Sogar die Dämpfer wurden auf das jeweilige Gewicht des Fahrers eingestellt. Der Auslösemoment des Klickpedals wurde überprüft, usw. Dann ging es kurze Zeit später auf eine geführte Biketour mit unserem Super-Guide, der sich Didi nennt und der Inhaber dieses Ladens ist. Was wir dann die restlichen Urlaubstage erleben durften haben wir nach dem ersten Tag nicht mehr für möglich gehalten. Es war SUPER! Wir hatten eine Menge Spaß und haben die Insel Mallorca so richtig kennen gelernt. Die Touren waren von leicht bis anspruchsvoll und Didi verstand es die richtige Auswahl zu finden. Da es uns dann so gut auf dem Bike gefallen hat, haben wir es dann auch gelassen auf Rennräder umzusteigen. Das wäre zwar bei Didi überhaupt kein Problem gewesen, wenn wir das so wünschten. Alles in allem erlebten wir einen ganz tollen Urlaub auf dem Bike mit sehr viel Abwechslung. Gewundert hat uns allerdings noch, dass Didi einige Jahre bei Hürzeler gearbeitet und dort Mountainbiketouren angeboten hat und Ihn bei seinem alten Arbeitgeber so gar keiner kannte. Ja sogar vom Mountainbiken uns abgeraten wurde, obwohl Hürzeler ja nur im Frühjahr MTB-Touren anbietet. Wir denken dass sich etwas Neid bei den ehemaligen Kollegen breit gemacht. Komischerweise hat Didi als wir Ihm die Geschichte erzählt haben, seinen ehemaligen Arbeitgeber und Kollegen sogar noch in Schutz genommen. Wir sind zur Kenntnis gekommen dass nicht die Größe eines Unternehmens ausschlaggebend ist, sondern was für Menschen dort arbeiten. Wir wünschen Didi alles Gute und werden bestimmt wiederkommen.
> PS: unter www.coastadventure.net findet Ihr das Programm von Didi




Ich bin mit meinen Mountainbikefreunden erst vor kurzem auf Mallorca gewesen. Wir waren in einem kleinen Hotel in der Altstadt von Alcudia und suchten einen Radshop, in dem wir Mountainbikes ausleihen oder auch Touren fahren konnten. Von Hürzeler hatten wir ähnliches gehört und waren auch schon durch diverse Forenbeiträge "gewarnt". Wir erzählten dem Hotelinhaber von unserem Vorhaben und er händigte uns einen Flyer aus. Der Bikeshop lag nur 1,5km vom Hotel entfernt und war gleich auf den ersten Blick zu erkennen. Farbige Schriftzüge an den großen Scheiben mit Rent a Bike, Guided Mountainbiketours und Kitesurfen. Wir wurden freundlich mit einem Hola begrüßt und informierten uns bei den beiden jungen Inhabern über Mountainbiketouren und die zu verleihenden Bionicon-Mountainbikes. Ich hatte zuvor schon einen kleinen Artikel in der Mountainbike über Bionicon gelesen und war überrascht wie leicht und agil die Räder waren und das bei einer Doppelbrückengabel, die nach außen hin einen massiven Eindruck macht. Wir buchten kurzum drei Touren als Bikepaket. Überzeugt hat uns vor allem das professionelle Auftreten: gute Organisation, Vorbereitung der Bikes und ebenfalls ein "Super-Guide". Es war klasse. Die Touren bauten von der Schwierigkeit aufeinander auf und wir erhielten zusätzlich ein paar Fahrtechnik-Tipps und Infos zum jeweiligen Bikegebiet. Kai, unser Guide war engagiert und locker. Das Biken mit ihm wirkte mehr wie ein Ausflug mit einem guten Freund. Man war stets gut unterhalten und es war kein typisches Guide-Gast Verhältnis, etwas angespannt und es mehr wie eine Abfertigung wirkt. Ein absolut tolles Mountainbikeerlebnis mit richtig tollen Strecken und Singletrails! Wir kommen wieder! Muchas gracias an das Team von bike-and-kite-alcudia.es


----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2013)

ein paar zeilenumbrueche erleichtern auch dann das lesen, wenn eine ueber 4 jahre alten thread ausgraebt


----------

